# [SOLVED] nvidia-drivers-340.96-r5 fails under kernel 4.6.0

## cfgauss

Here is emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96-r5::gentoo', the complete build log, and

```
$ emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96-r5::gentoo'

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96-r5  USE="X acpi multilib tools uvm -pax_kernel -static-libs"
```

Any debugging hints and/or patches for this version of nvidia-drivers under kernel 4.6.0 will be gratefully received.

[SOLVED] Using both patches from this forum post it emerged without error. [/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Thu May 26, 2016 9:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djdunn

You have to use newer drivers version 3.67.18, if that driver does not work then you have 3 choices

1) use nouveau

2) find a 4.6 patch and patch it yourself

3) wait for nvidia to release new drivers

----------

## fhede

If you go for latest nvidia-drivers 367.18 you dont need any patches. Build fine here without.

----------

